# Love these



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes, I am spoiled!  Has anybody seen these, they are one piece.  I really like them, maybe it's just me but I have a problem with the head coming from the handle of spatulas at the most un opportune times.  With these never again.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice set of spat's you got there.


----------



## lillybella (Dec 12, 2014)

I know what you mean!

Where did you buy these?

The heads are always coming off mine too! lol


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 12, 2014)

Williams and Somona Christmas sale to me!


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 12, 2014)

I want!!! Thanks for sharing! I am off to W&S now!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 13, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> I want!!! Thanks for sharing! I am off to W&S now!



That's what friends are for!


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Dec 13, 2014)

Friends? Or... enablers?


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 14, 2014)

girlishcharm2004 said:


> Friends? Or... enablers?



Your choice!


----------

